# saunders wrist rocket pro vs hunter catapult ergo 2



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

and of course which one is more reliable? have you noticed that i stopped using caps?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

These are two wildly different slingshots. One thing to note about the saunders is that the bands they come with can ONLY shoot 50 cal balls. Anything smaller and they fly through the back of the pouch as there is a gap.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Sohy, why don't you simply tell us more about yourself. Are you looking into buying a slingshot, or do you just want to ask questions out of interest? What is your budget? What do you want to do with your slingshot?

You know, in a forum, it is expected that people contribute. Asking questions and answering to other threads should be in a good balance.

Your recent decision to avoid using all caps was a good start. Continue down this path and be more communicative. The quality of the information you can gather from this forum will increase significantly.

Greetings from summertime Germany

Jörg


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Hey Sohy, why don't you simply tell us more about yourself. Are you looking into buying a slingshot, or do you just want to ask questions out of interest? What is your budget? What do you want to do with your slingshot?
> 
> You know, in a forum, it is expected that people contribute. Asking questions and answering to other threads should be in a good balance.
> 
> ...


yh im going to buy a slingshot. I dont really care what the budget is. I usually just target-shoot with my slingshot but hunt on the occasions. Im trying to buy a powerfull yet accurate slingshot, that has to be able to be reliable and compact. hope it helps ,
sohy


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For a new shooter you will probably find the Saunders to be more accurate and reliable. After you get better, the Ergo 2 will be a good addition.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

accuracy is down to the shooter realy,but then ime biassed,buy the ergo2 youll not regret it!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't forget to check your local laws in some places wrist brace slingshots are illegal in others all slingshots are..


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

It may be just me but I find I shoot better with forks low and closer to my wrist. All my naturals have short thick forks. Ive made a few naturals for my son.	He likes his forks taller and much wider. I can hardly shoot the ones he likes best. But then, his hands are much larger than mine.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Saxon said:


> It may be just me but I find I shoot better with forks low and closer to my wrist. All my naturals have short thick forks. Ive made a few naturals for my son.	He likes his forks taller and much wider. I can hardly shoot the ones he likes best. But then, his hands are much larger than mine.


Its probably because there is less force on your wrist and does not shake that much with lower forks .Esspecially with stronger bands.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Because of the way the bands cam lock in, the Saunders flat band slingshots are power limited. My Express bands are about all width and thickness that that the cams will accept safely. My bands are designed with that in mine and also a safe pulling limit for not causing problems long term with your thumb or wrist. My express bands will create plenty of power to kill small game. -- Tex


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

because in your last post you also were thinking about the ergo 2 as an option and you are still interested in it i would say go for that. Also from the other post you made you should of got an idea about what contributes to a well balanced and good slingshot. Just apply what you learned there to anyother catty that you are considering. Hope this helps.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Because of the way the bands cam lock in, the Saunders flat band slingshots are power limited. My Express bands are about all width and thickness that that the cams will accept safely. My bands are designed with that in mine and also a safe pulling limit for not causing problems long term with your thumb or wrist. My express bands will create plenty of power to kill small game. -- Tex


I had a feeling your bands were optimised for that frame.


----------

